# Recommended Listening?



## sitdownicantsee (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello all, 
Like many of us here, I go to work in the morning and come home in the evening (God willing). During the thirty minute ride, I have an mp3 player that I use that is filled with nothing but sermons. I do not listen to much music in the car, just sermons. Washer, Baucham, Beeke, Ravenhill, Lloyd-Jones, etc. Would any of you kind brothers and sisters have recommended sermons that I might purpose to download? Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Savastio
Al Martin
Gary Hendrix
All at Sermon Audio


----------



## baron (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you used Monergism site?

Lectures on the Canon by Michael J. Kruger (Monergism MP3)


----------



## Scot (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a good series:

Crises Facing Christians Today Series - SermonAudio.com


----------



## sitdownicantsee (Jun 3, 2012)

baron said:


> Have you used Monergism site?
> 
> Lectures on the Canon by Michael J. Kruger (Monergism MP3)




John, I have not used the Monergism site. I have heard/read about it lightly in conversations, but nothing beyond that. Fill me in --


----------



## Edward (Jun 3, 2012)

Sinclair Ferguson.

Some here

Online Media - SermonAudio

Some more here:

Audio Resources at Park Cities Presbyterian Church


----------



## thbslawson (Jun 3, 2012)

Alistair Begg is an excellent expositor. You can get his podcasts through iTunes, or check out truthforlife.org.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jun 3, 2012)

I recommend Dr. S Lewis Johnson and Dr. James Montgomery Boice sermons by both can be downloaded at: Believers Chapel - Online Teaching


----------



## Jack K (Jun 3, 2012)

sitdownicantsee said:


> Washer, Baucham, Beeke, Ravenhill, Lloyd-Jones



If you like the content and style of those guys, I recommend (1) Art Azurdia and (2) Tod Magstadt's readings of Spurgeon (under the CloudAudio brand).

Although not quite in the same theological vein, I am also usually enriched by anything from D.A. Carson or Mike Reeves, as well as several others who've already been mentioned here and need not be repeated. One of my favorite not-yet-mentioned sites for links to sermons is Faith By Hearing. It's not as active now as it used to be, but the archives will keep you busy for many drives.

I go through 3 or 4 audio sermons a week, so I too need variety.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 4, 2012)

David Silversides
Maurice Roberts
Trinitarian Bible Society messages
Scottish Reformation Society lectures


----------



## jesusslave (Jun 4, 2012)

Christian Contentment - Part 1 - SermonAudio.com

Christian Contentment - Part 2 - SermonAudio.com 

This is Richard Caldwell Jr. from my church here in Texas.... these two sermons on Christian contentment changed me! We are so very blessed! We just need to be reminded....very convicting, comforting, and life changing


----------



## Bethel (Jun 4, 2012)

I second the Art Azurdia recommendation: Spirit Empowered Preaching


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 4, 2012)

jesusslave said:


> Christian Contentment - Part 1 - SermonAudio.com
> 
> Christian Contentment - Part 2 - SermonAudio.com
> 
> This is Richard Caldwell Jr. from my church here in Texas.... these two sermons on Christian contentment changed me! We are so very blessed! We just need to be reminded....very convicting, comforting, and life changing



Definitely Richard Caldwell, also try:
Saved or Self-Deceived, Part 1
Saved or Self-Deceived, Part 1
RC Sproul at Reformed Theology from R.C. Sproul: Ligonier Ministries
And Lakeside Bible Church / Welcome, I like how Ken Ramey and Adam Tyson teach.

In Christ


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 4, 2012)

Sinclair Ferguson has to be one of the most solid preachers in the pulpit today. 

Here are sermons from someone not as well known: the pastor at Redeemer OPC near Atlanta pastored the church my daughter attended in college. He has a series on 1 Peter that has been very helpful and reflects a very able hand with the text.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 4, 2012)

I can recommend no one higher than Eric Alexander of Scotland. His son has put up a website with many of his sermons on it.

John R. deWitt is another brilliant preacher.

John MacArthur has made 43 years of sermons available for free download on his church's website. That ought to keep you busy for awhile! )


----------



## jawyman (Jun 4, 2012)

Dr. David Murray of PRTS is excellent. You can hear him on sermon audio.


----------



## sitdownicantsee (Jun 4, 2012)

I have queued all of your suggestions --- this kind of stuff I get excited about! I am looking forward to hearing these. Thank ya'll for such a response.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here are two of my favorite ones that I've heard in person this year:

See You in the Morning - SermonAudio.com (Dr. David Murray, Feb. 12 at the Free Reformed Church, Grand Rapids)

Unto You First - SermonAudio.com (Rev. Foppe VanderZwaag, June 3 at Heritage Netherlands Reformed Church)


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jun 5, 2012)

The Calvinist Cop said:


> RC Sproul at Reformed Theology from R.C. Sproul: Ligonier Ministries



I've listened to countless lectures by R.C. Sproul, he is my favorite theologian to listen to. If I could afford to, I would have all of his available lectures on CD. One of my favorite series of lectures, is the "Born Again" series.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 5, 2012)

Todd Ruddell
Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church: Audio


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jun 6, 2012)

Joe Morecraft III on the Westminster Larger Catechism
Joe Morecraft III Sermons - Westminster Larger Catechism Series

Here is the first one
The Ultimate Purpose of Man, Pt 1 WS049 - SermonAudio.com


----------



## JM (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Fortner and the other ministers on Free Grace Radio.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jun 6, 2012)

John J. Murray who is "deep theology" if you read theology for "fun" this man is right up your street. Getting on in years, but more active than ever.
Maurice Roberts at sermonaudio in addition to the above

My own Minister recently preached a great sermon on "What is Holiness?" which I found really profitable. 
What is holiness?

4 men in Scotland worth hearing
William MacLeod, Knightswood Free Church
Andrew Quigley, Airdrie RP
Kenny Stewart, Glasgow RP [Formerly of Dowanvale]
Gavin Beers, Ayr Free Church


----------



## NB3K (Jun 6, 2012)

Doxology Press has the following theologians and their works free to download *HERE*

They are all in mp3 format and electronic voice.

John Calvin's Institutes of The Christian Religion
The Works of Jonathan Edwards
The Works of John Owen
Augustine
Charles Hodge's Systematic Theology


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 8, 2012)

I keep coming back to Beeke's series on backsliding. I'm encouraged, nurtured, challenged, and humbled each time I hear it. Highly recommended. 

Backsliding Series - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beeke has a new little book on backsliding, if anyone would like to read a summary of the series: Getting Back in the Race: The Cure for Backsliding - Reformation Heritage Books. It's only $7. I haven't quite finished it yet, but here's another one on backsliding that's a great one & that I believe others here have mentioned: Personal Declension and Revival of Religion in the Soul, by Octavius Winslow. It's only $6!


----------



## charispistis (Jun 8, 2012)

sermonaudio has been a great place for me. I've been listening to Joe Morecraft III for the past couple of months on my iPhone. I highly recommend it. Also, he preached on all 66 books of the Bible, and it's a great resource to listen to right before you start reading that particular book.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not real good at posting links, but look on sermonaudio.com for Dr. Joe Morecraft. He has 55 part series on the history of the reformation, it is extremely good so far, I am on #14.

I have an hour ride to work each way, it has been a real blessing to me.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 8, 2012)

Albert n Martin
God's Word To Our Nation (1) - SermonAudio.com
National Moral Degeneracy (2) - SermonAudio.com
Our Nation’s Sexual Sins (3) - SermonAudio.com
National Religious Apostasy (4) - SermonAudio.com
Geoff Thomas
Assurance of Salvation - SermonAudio.com
Ed Donnely
Jer#09 - The Exile - SermonAudio.com
David silversides
Apostasy Is Disgusting - SermonAudio.com
Michael Crawford

The Church's Need of an Outward Focus - SermonAudio.com

Paul Dowling
Spiritual Drought? Loosing Children? Confusion? - SermonAudio.com


----------



## JM (Jun 8, 2012)

Pastor W. J. Mencarow's sermons on Revelation are amazing. He quotes the Puritans extensively.


----------



## extolHIM (Jun 9, 2012)

Not sure I heard anyone mention him, but Steven Lawson of Christ Fellowship Baptist Church in Mobile, AL.


----------



## Zach (Jun 9, 2012)

extolHIM said:


> Not sure I heard anyone mention him, but Steven Lawson of Christ Fellowship Baptist Church in Mobile, AL.



I listened to Dr. Lawson on my drive home today. He is definitely a wonderful Preacher.


----------



## Scot (Jun 9, 2012)

> I am not real good at posting links, but look on sermonaudio.com for Dr. Joe Morecraft. He has 55 part series on the history of the reformation, it is extremely good so far, I am on #14.
> 
> I have an hour ride to work each way, it has been a real blessing to me.



History of the Reformation Series - SermonAudio.com


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 11, 2012)

Scot said:


> > I am not real good at posting links, but look on sermonaudio.com for Dr. Joe Morecraft. He has 55 part series on the history of the reformation, it is extremely good so far, I am on #14.
> >
> > I have an hour ride to work each way, it has been a real blessing to me.
> 
> ...



I'm on number 44. It truly is a great series.


----------



## Scot (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm currently listening to this for the second time http://chalcedon.org/store?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=36&category_id=2


----------



## KevinInReno (Jun 18, 2012)

Ten Sheckels and a Shirt by Paris Reidhead is a sermon I listen to multiple times a year -> Ten Shekels and a Shirt - SermonAudio.com probably an all time favorite, and his perspective on modern humanism is still as true as it was decades ago.

Don't let my PCA and OPC brothers know, but I have been listening a lot to Voddie Baucham lately (I joke because he's a reformed baptist) on sermon audio.


----------

